# Walbro wyk 74 pukes gas



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

I recently cleaned this carb, the gaskets and diaphrams look fine, but when I reinstalled it and tried to start, it floods bad enough for gas to come from mouth of carb, and also wets my plug. It wasn't doing this before I cleaned it, what am I doing wrong? I clean walbro carbs all the time, but this is my first rotary. It is on a kawasaki blower. Also is there a good site with trouble shoot type info on these carbs? 
THANKS!
WT


----------



## Cuda-TA (Feb 16, 2009)

Needle settings might be tooooo rich.


----------



## dehrhardt (Apr 1, 2009)

The following site may be of some help.
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/

Good Luck!


----------



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

*I fixed it!*



wiretwister said:


> I recently cleaned this carb, the gaskets and diaphrams look fine, but when I reinstalled it and tried to start, it floods bad enough for gas to come from mouth of carb, and also wets my plug. It wasn't doing this before I cleaned it, what am I doing wrong? I clean walbro carbs all the time, but this is my first rotary. It is on a kawasaki blower. Also is there a good site with trouble shoot type info on these carbs?
> THANKS!
> WT


I must have accidentally grabbed a stiffer spring when I put it back together the 1st time, adjusting the needle valve lever solved the problem. THANKS for the help, and the manual site!
WT


----------

